# CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen



## Buchseite (9. Juni 2016)

*CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Hallo zusammen,

wie entfernt Ihr Eure alte Wärmeleitpaste?


Ich habe dies immer mit 70-100 prozentigen Alkohol gemacht....

Nachträglich kann man mit destilliertem Wasser nachwischen, habe ich auch nie gemacht.
Es gibt ja diverse Reiniger....(bietet zum Teil Korrosionsschutz).

Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Kommentare....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Mysterion (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Einfach ein Papiertuch, bspw. Küchenrolle in kleine Stück reißen und abwischen bis es sauber ist. Kommt Dir das bekannt vor?

Im Anschluss darfst Du gerne noch feucht nachwischen, um auch noch kleinste Reste zu entfernen.


----------



## Amon (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Also ich benutze dafür immer Küchenrolle. Erst abwischen und danach dann noch mal mit Nagellack Entferner hinterher.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Dito


----------



## claster17 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Ich benutz Waschbenzin oder,  wenn das nicht da ist, Isopropanol. Geht viel leichter und sauberer, als wenn man das ohne Lösungsmittel macht.

Nagellackentferner wird wegen diversen Zusätzen nicht empfohlen. Reines Aceton dagegen funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*



claster17 schrieb:


> ........................... Reines Aceton dagegen funktioniert prächtig.



Und gerade jenes sollte man nicht nutzen !


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Weshalb nicht?

Ich benutze immer Zewa mit Glasreiniger, Reinigungsbenzin oder Nagellackentferner. Was halt gerade so da ist.

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass kleinste Reste davon (die eh verdunsten), dem Heatspreader etwas ausmachen.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Aceton greift Kunststoffteile an. Also z.b. auch das PCB einer GPU oder die umliegende Fläche einer CPU. Deswegen ist Nagellackentferner auch eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen. Darin ist entweder Aceton und/oder diverse Öle, Parfume etc. Die Hände der Liebsten sollen ja gepflegt werden 

Es muss aber auch kein hochreiner Alkohol sein. Feuerzeugbenzin, Spiritus, Iso etc geht alles. Spezielle Reiniger dafür sind Geldmacherei


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Was fürn Aufwand...

Ich habe noch nicht eine Kontaktfläche gehabt, die nur alleine mit einem Küchentuch nicht wieder sauber geworden wäre.
Wenn Reste in den Mikrounebenheiten verbleiben, umso besser, dann muss die neue WLP da nicht reinkriechen...

Viel wichtiger ist es, gescheite WLP zu benutzen, statt dem Standard-Kram aus der Tüte oder Allheilmittel, wie MX4. Es ist mir noch nicht gelungen, durch achso ausgefeilte Reinigungs- oder Auftragetechnik nachvollziehbare Temperaturgewinne zu erzielen.
Durch einen freien Luftstrom, staubfreies Gehäuse und eben den Wechsel des WLP-Produktes hingegen schon.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Manche haben es halt gern sauber.
Aber davon ab...selbst zwischen einer MX-4 und dem Top pasten wie Kryonaut, Gelid und Co liegen 1 Grad unterschied....und da ist nichtmal die mangelhafte Leitfähigkeit zwischen DIE und HS berücksichtigt


----------



## Buchseite (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Paradox finde ich,
das manche Spezialreiniger auf Citrusbasis ned die andere Hardware benetzen soll.
Alkohol verdampft sofort.
Ob das rummachen mit destilliertem Wasser an der CPU finde ich auch ned gerade ungefährlich. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## claster17 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*



Buchseite schrieb:


> Ob das rummachen mit destilliertem Wasser an der CPU finde ich auch ned gerade ungefährlich.



Ist absolut ungefährlich. Solange alles wieder trocken ist bei Inbetriebnahme, passt alles.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Brennspiritus und ein Blatt Papier von der Küchenrolle 

Die 1-Liter-Pulle gibts für 1 Taler in jedem Trödelshop


----------



## Chimera (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Hmmmm, ich nutze Alkoholtupfer, welche ich vom Arzt gratis mitbekomme  Das grobe erst normal mit Küchenpapier weg, dann mit dem Tupfer drüber und alels glänzt schön. Und sonst halt Spiritus. Hab zwar auch Terpentin, Aceton und Nitro im Haus, doch damit würd ich es niemals machen, da diese Mittelchen meist um einiges aggressiver sind und schnell mal Kunststoff angreifen können.
Spiritus kostet ja auch kaum was, von daher kann man sich da schon mal ne Literfalsche gönnen, die hält dann ja auch viele PCs lang


----------



## Willie666 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Brillenputztücher


----------

